# New video, check it out



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All check out my new video:


----------



## waggie (Nov 12, 2012)

Good video. Lots to think about. Been working construction for 40 years. Knees are about shot. Been looking into new knees, but really can't afford it. Anyway good video. Thanks.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Waggie..Good Luck


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Isn't being overweight just a food shortage prep?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol... no


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Anti-Kidnapping prep for sure though!


----------

